
PaintsChainer – AI-Powered Automatic Colorization - doppp
http://paintschainer.preferred.tech/index_en.html
======
opencl
This has been around for a while but it's both neat and actually a practical
way to color drawings. Pixiv (popular Japanese art website) integrates it
nicely into their web sketching/livestream thing.

It's also open source, both the NN part and the web UI.

[https://github.com/pfnet/PaintsChainer](https://github.com/pfnet/PaintsChainer)

------
iampims
The how-to page is pretty good at showing what their NN can do:
[http://paintschainer.preferred.tech/webui/howto/](http://paintschainer.preferred.tech/webui/howto/)

------
symisc_devel
PixLab provide a colorize endpoint as a HTTP API that can be invoked from any
programming language.

[https://pixlab.io/cmd?id=colorize](https://pixlab.io/cmd?id=colorize)

~~~
kyriakos
Although good api, paintschainer seems to have a different purpose

------
cwkoss
This is super cool. I look forward to a future where I'll be able to 'draw'
beautiful images without actually having much skill in the way of drawing.

------
Klathmon
This is amazing!

How does it fair with "western" style drawings?

------
mbrumlow
I am sorry, a terms of service for a website you have not created a account
on? What has the web come to?

> and other expressions that are anti-social and offensive in nature

So, anything and everything?

